
Automattic pumps $4.6M into New Vector to help grow Matrix - adwmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/21/automattic-pumps-4-6m-into-new-vector-to-help-grow-matrix-an-open-decentralized-comms-ecosystem/
======
y7
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23256050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23256050)

